
Show HN: Kanbanly – Visual Kanban Board for Google Tasks - calmchaos
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kanbanly/oinopeelpidbddmdhhllmpifaohjdkom
======
calmchaos
Kanbanly 2.0.0+ now has configurable columns and board templates for different
purposes.

------
imauld
Pretty cool extension. I'll give it a shot at work this week.

I do have a question though, what is the difference between the value field
and the estimated effort field? Value gets displayed on the card when view the
whole board but effort doesn't. I would expect effort to be listed as well but
then again 'm not really sure what value is meant to represent.

~~~
calmchaos
Estimated effort is the amount of work (e.g. in hours) it takes to get the job
done. Value defines how valuable the outcome of the task is (which should
correlate with how quickly you actually do the task).

So given two tasks: Task A with 5 hrs of effort and value of 100, and Task B
with 5 hrs of effort and value of 20, you should first do Task A since it
produces more value. Value figures should be relative so when you estimate how
valuable some task is, compare it to at least two other tasks.

~~~
imauld
Okay, that makes sense. Thanks for clearing that up!

------
snthpy
Thanks. I'm busy trying it out and it looks great so far.

Could you just add some keyboard shortcuts for jumping between lists please?

~~~
calmchaos
Thanks for the idea! Added that to the TODO-list.

------
jclos
Why does it need access to my browser history?

~~~
calmchaos
In manifest.json it requests the following permissions:

"permissions": [ "tabs",
"[https://www.googleapis.com/"](https://www.googleapis.com/"), "identity",
"notifications" ]

"tabs" is just needed to check if Kanbanly is already open in another tab. If
yes, activate that tab instead of opening a new tab.

The side effect of this permission is that Chrome claims the extensions has
access to browsing history (which is incorrect since that would require
"history" permission). So it's really a Chrome bug and the WebExtension does
not access your history or any content in tabs whatsoever.

~~~
jclos
Thanks for the clarification. Google should really revamp Chrome's permission
system because it makes installing apps difficult.

